

Security Experts Hack Surgical Robot - caseyf7
http://www.technologyreview.com/view/537001/security-experts-hack-teleoperated-surgical-robot/

======
caseyf7
"The control console connects to the robot over a standard network, which the
attacking computer is also linked to. This set up allows the attacking
computer to intercept and manipulate the signals sent in both directions
between the control console and the robot.

The team tries out three type of attacks. The first changes the commands sent
by the operator to the robot by deleting, delaying or re-ordering them. This
causes the robot’s movement to become jerky and difficult to control.

The second type of attack modifies the intention of signals from the operator
to the robot by changing, say, the distance an arm should move or the degree
it should rotate and so on. “Most of these attacks had a noticeable impact on
the Raven immediately upon launch,” say Bonaci and co.

The final category of attack is a hijacking that completely takes over the
robot. This turns out to be relatively easy since the Interoperable
Telesurgery Protocol is publicly available. “We effectively took control over
the teleoperated procedure,” they say."

